# any tips for burbot?



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm going to be at the gorge most of next week and figured I would target burbot part of the time, only thing is I have never fished for them. I have several glow in the dark lures and tube jigs that might work but have no idea where at the gorge they typically congregate, so any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think it's anybody's guess now. They have been wiped out pretty hard.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Way up north is your best bet. Confluence or higher. Firehole even.

Numbers do seem to be down but there are still plenty.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

utahgolf said:


> I think it's anybody's guess now. They have been wiped out pretty hard.


Thats a good thing ,right?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Dodger said:


> Way up north is your best bet. Confluence or higher. Firehole even.
> 
> Numbers do seem to be down but there are still plenty.


How far out of Lucerne is that?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

If you want to catch Burbot, go to Fontenelle.

Right now is not a good time of year to catch them. 

Anywhere in the lake north to south. Any depth from 25' to 150' in the lake. 

Most will probably be caught jigging for lake trout and smallmouth.

Smallmouth Tube Jigs tipped with sucker would produce more. 

Some of the laker jigs are too big. 

I wouldn't go with anything over 4". 

As far as glow goes. 

Sometimes it works, but most of the time it just gives you something to do. 

I've caught more on non-glow or faded glow on a dead stick, than I have immediately or a minute or two after charging. 

I've caught most on a motor oil 3" tube tipped with a healthy amount of sucker. 

The amount of sucker I use often times in bigger than the jig I am using. 

I bet carp would work better for bait this time of year.

Burbot move a lot in search of food. 

They are a little less active and deeper during the day, but will still eat. 

A Burbot could be at the Holmes Crossing beginning the night and can work all the way to Firehole by the end of the night in the search of food. 

Rocky drop offs are always a good bet. 

It'll be tough sledding right now to catch them consistently, if at all. 

I would just fish for smallies & lakers and hope you get lucky.

2c


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Thats a good thing ,right?


yep, good for the kokes.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

We are going to make a trip down to the Gorge Thursday morning and return on Saturday. We are going to be fishing the Utah side only mainly for kokes. But would love to catch what the lake has to offer. As reading these post, it says to just jig for small mouths or macs. So where in Utah would we try for those? This is my first trip down there. We catch a good amount of macs in Bear Lake Trolling, would we fish the same for them at the Gorge? From what research I have done, I am being told to jig only. Any luck with trolling for anyone? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and good luck on your fishing 30-06-hunter. Maybe we'll see you down there.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

hunting777 said:


> We are going to make a trip down to the Gorge Thursday morning and return on Saturday. We are going to be fishing the Utah side only mainly for kokes. But would love to catch what the lake has to offer. As reading these post, it says to just jig for small mouths or macs. So where in Utah would we try for those? This is my first trip down there. We catch a good amount of macs in Bear Lake Trolling, would we fish the same for them at the Gorge? From what research I have done, I am being told to jig only. Any luck with trolling for anyone? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and good luck on your fishing 30-06-hunter. Maybe we'll see you down there.


This might help even though it is 2011 for the Burbot. I had to link it, because it is too large of an image.

https://backcountrynetwork.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/burbotmap.jpg

Trolling for Mac's is done at the gorge, but jigging produces more frequently.

A few spots where I ice fish, would be an interesting trolling expedition especially if the fish are near the bottom.

I remember one hole would be at 100' and the hole ~5 feet closer the shore being 70'. Just a massive drop off and it would make it rather easy to get your lure snagged if you inadvertently moved to the on the wrong side of the drop off.

I'm pretty sure some areas are like the rocky mountains under the water.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> This might help even though it is 2011 for the Burbot. I had to link it, because it is too large of an image.
> 
> https://backcountrynetwork.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/burbotmap.jpg
> 
> ...


There are a few places where it goes from 100+feet of water to 15 feet in less than 80 yards, lost 2 pop gear setups on the last trip but luckily didn't lose any of the weight balls.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> How far out of Lucerne is that?


My guess, and just a wild A guess, is 45-55 miles. It's north of Buckboard about 20 miles.


----------



## fishingfan57 (Nov 25, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> If you want to catch Burbot, go to Fontenelle.
> 
> Right now is not a good time of year to catch them.
> 
> ...


As full at fontenelle is right now, I don't think it would be the best choice for burbot. Burbot can be caught in open water,just not as easy ,as when fishing through the ice .


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

fishingfan57 said:


> As full at fontenelle is right now, I don't think it would be the best choice for burbot. Burbot can be caught in open water,just not as easy ,as when fishing through the ice .


Fontenelle is full, but I still think it is a better spot to catch Burbot.


----------

